# Mark Hamburg leaves LR Team ....



## Brad Snyder (Apr 29, 2008)

Mark is a hugely talented programmer who worked at Adobe for seventeen years. 11 years on Photoshop, and 6 years on Lightroom. Open Lightroom and click Help > About Lightroom, you'll see the respect accorded him in the credits. He was one of the primary authors of the Lightroom Raw processing pipeline software, and was instrumental in the development of the absolutely outstanding Local Correction tools.

Mark recently resigned from Adobe to pursue work in a non-graphics field.

You can see his going away party here:
http://photoshopnews.com/2''8/'4/28/mark-hamburgs-going-away-party/

He will be missed.

The good news? He's been hired by Microsoft to help improve their "OS user experience"  :shock:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 29, 2008)

His skills, experience and endless patience will definitely be missed by all who worked with him.

But hey, if anyone can improve Windows, he can!!!!


----------



## SiriusDoggy (May 1, 2008)

Very interesting news....
I was at the MMS'8 convention today - "Microsoft Management Summit"
One of the keynote speakers was Bob Muglia, Senior Vice President, Server & Tools Business.
I overheard him mention "surface" to one of his co-workers which surprised me so I asked him if he knew when PhotoSynth was going to be released to the public. He said he really didn't know too much about that division of the company but he did know they were going to be incorporating alot of what PhotoSynth does into their LightRoom/Aperture killer.  His words, not mine....
I was quite surprised to hear him say that so I asked "when?" 
His reply was "sometime in '9". Then he just walked off.

I wonder if that's where Mark is headed off to.........?


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 1, 2008)

He said he really needs a break from graphics/imaging, so I would be surprised.  On the other hand, NDAs and employment contracts can make all of us a little circumspect of what we say.

So, they're gonna' have a LR/Aperture killer?  I'd be interested, if it were somebody besides Microsoft. They haven't innovated anything since, ummm... well since Bill wrote that Basic interpreter for the Altair.


----------



## SiriusDoggy (May 2, 2008)

Brad Snyder said:


> So, they're gonna' have a LR/Aperture killer?  I'd be interested, if it were somebody besides Microsoft.



I hear ya. I was just quoting the man.  Any new app is just gonna make adobe and apple be more innovative.


----------



## Katherine Mann (May 3, 2008)

Lightroom/Aperture killer. Where's the button for rolling on the floor laughing myself sick?

Microsoft wrote one killer ap. MS Access. It rocked. When was that?.. 1993.


----------



## DonRicklin (May 3, 2008)

Katherine Mann said:


> Lightroom/Aperture killer. Where's the button for rolling on the floor laughing myself sick?
> 
> Microsoft wrote one killer ap. MS Access. It rocked. When was that?.. 1993.


Like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

Don


----------



## Braders (May 4, 2008)

I think we need to book mark this thread....

Don't underestimate the sting that apple is given MS. Now might be the time you see some innovation that makes people scratch there head..

This is cool
http://labs.live.com/photosynth/


----------



## SiriusDoggy (May 4, 2008)

Even if they don't innovate, and just steal all the great parts of LightRoom and Aperture and combine them with a few new features, it will be interesting.
And of course Microsoft will undercut both on price because they are big enough that they can afford to.


----------



## Replytoken (May 4, 2008)

Katherine Mann said:


> Lightroom/Aperture killer. Where's the button for rolling on the floor laughing myself sick?
> 
> Microsoft wrote one killer ap. MS Access. It rocked. When was that?.. 1993.


 
Actually, I find Excel to be a pretty amazing application.

On a side note, I remember recently reading the Expression Media was now at 2.'.  Hopefully they have offered something for their price increase besides a name change from iView Media Pro.

--Ken


----------

